# Piston Pumps



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

I was gonna do double Piston Pumps to the front of my Big Bodi. Now, I'm just not hearing many people talk about them. On the videos like Truucha, etc... when they show someones trunk, I'm not seeing many, if any, Piston Pumps. Whats the deal?
Are they hyped up to be more than they really are? Is it b/c their still kinda pricey? Are they that much better than the regular top of the line pumps, like FatMax, LA Series, etc...? :dunno:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

thats a good questiion lets see if they answer you.i bet they wont..lol


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Dec 29 2005, 10:30 PM~4511925
> *thats a good questiion lets see if they answer you.i bet they wont..lol
> *


 :biggrin: Probably won't but I hope someone can give me some insight on this. Why spend the extra loot if their not that much better than the top pumps out now.....?


----------



## himbone (Aug 28, 2004)

U MUST BE WATCHIN OLD TRUUCHA CAUSE ALMOST ALL THE PUMPS IVE SEEN ON TRUUCHA HAVE BEEN PISTON PIMPS


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

:uh: I may have over looked a couple but I know nothing has stood out enough to say,"Oh, he's running a piston pump!"
So are they that much better?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

THIS IS GRUMPY FROM LOWCOS C.C.
GET A HOLD OF STREETSTARS THE MOVIE VOL. 1 AND 2
I HAVETHE HIGHEST HOPPING FLEETWOOD EVER. I ACTUALLY SOLD 
IT TO A CLUB MEMBER. XTREME PISTON PUMPS. THATS WHAT I USED. 
ITS ON YOUNGG HOGG TOO. IM IN A BUNCH OF MOVIES WITH THE BIG BODY. IT SHOWS MY SET UP AND ITS ABILITIES. WE BUILT THAT CAR LEGIT. NO WEIGHT, NO CHEATING. AT FIRST WE HAD PRO HOPPERS TOP O THE LINE. WHEN WE SWITCHED TO PISTON, ALMOST 60 INCHES AT EVERY SHOW. NO LIE. 
ONLY BIG BODY I KNOW OF DOING THAT. IM JUST TELLIN YOU BECAUSE ANY ONE WITH A CADDY IS GOOD IN MY BOOK. IAN AT LOWCOS CUSTOMS (FELLOW CLUB MEMBER) COULD GIVE YOU THE RUNDOWN. TELL HIM I SENT YOU. THE
GUY THAT MAKES XTREME IS ADAM CARLSON. HIS SHOP IS IN SEATTLE. HE'S A FRIEND OF OUR CLUB SO IF YOU LIKED THOSE PUMPS, IAN COULD GET YOU THE DEAL. LOWCOS CUSTOMS 509-533-5460 11-8 PM.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 29 2005, 10:56 PM~4512129
> *THIS IS GRUMPY FROM LOWCOS C.C.
> GET A HOLD OF STREETSTARS THE MOVIE VOL. 1 AND 2
> I HAVETHE HIGHEST HOPPING FLEETWOOD EVER.  I ACTUALLY SOLD
> ...


Thanks Grumpy. Thats what I want w/ my Big Bodi...in the 60's... 

Where can I get that Vol.1&2 you mentioned? What #'s were you hitting before the pistons?


----------



## OneStopCustoms (Oct 9, 2002)

No comment, you guys know my answer... :0


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

IN THE HIGH THIRTIES. LOW FORTIES. CALL IAN 509-533-5460. SERIOUSLY GOOD FOOTAGE .


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 29 2005, 10:07 PM~4512248
> *IN THE HIGH THIRTIES.  LOW FORTIES.  CALL IAN 509-533-5460.  SERIOUSLY GOOD FOOTAGE .
> *


MY AVITAR IS OF THE BIG BODY IN SEATTLE. THATS 54 INCHES


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 29 2005, 11:07 PM~4512248
> *IN THE HIGH THIRTIES.  LOW FORTIES.  CALL IAN 509-533-5460.  SERIOUSLY GOOD FOOTAGE .
> *


Was that single or double? Did you switch to single or double piston? Is all you did was change the pumps out?

Sorry for the interview homie...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 29 2005, 10:12 PM~4512299
> *Was that single or double? Did you switch to single or double piston? Is all you did was change the pumps out?
> 
> Sorry for the interview homie...
> *


NO, I WAS ORIGINALLY TRIPLE TO THE NOSE. MY PUMPS AND EVERY BIG BODY IN OUR CLUB HAS THE PUMPS UNERD THE HOOD. IN FRONT OF THE RADIATOR. THAT WAY YOU HAVE 4 FOOT HOSES INSTEAD OF 20 FOOT HOSES. LESS PRESSURE LOSS. I TOOK ALL THREE (JUST TO CLOWN) OUT AND MADE IT A SERIOUS HOPPER. I BEAT ALL THE G BODIES AND OTHER LACS. ALL THAT IS ON THE STREETSTARS VIDEOS. PISTONS AND PUMPS UNDER THE HOOD IS THE WAY TO GET A BIG BODY TO SWING. IAN WOULD GLADLY GIVE YOU THE SCOOP. HE HAS TO PICK UP AN IMPALA AT 10:30 TOMORROW BUT MAYBE AT 12:00 OR SO HE'LL BE IN. KEEP ASKIN I DON'T MIND


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

:uh: Thats wild! I've heard people mention that but never really heard any testimonials about it...damn... PM sent....

Anybody else got any input on these piston pumps doing better than the already top of the line pumps, like the FatMax, LA Series, Elite 2000, etc...


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 29 2005, 11:17 PM~4512328
> *NO, I WAS ORIGINALLY TRIPLE TO THE NOSE.  MY PUMPS AND EVERY BIG BODY IN OUR CLUB HAS THE PUMPS UNERD THE HOOD.  IN FRONT OF THE RADIATOR.  THAT WAY YOU HAVE 4 FOOT HOSES INSTEAD OF 20 FOOT HOSES.  LESS PRESSURE LOSS.  I TOOK ALL THREE (JUST TO CLOWN) OUT AND MADE IT A SERIOUS HOPPER.  I BEAT ALL THE G BODIES AND OTHER LACS.  ALL THAT IS ON THE STREETSTARS VIDEOS.  PISTONS AND PUMPS UNDER THE HOOD IS THE WAY TO GET A BIG BODY TO SWING.  IAN WOULD GLADLY GIVE YOU THE SCOOP.  HE HAS TO PICK UP AN IMPALA AT 10:30 TOMORROW BUT MAYBE AT 12:00 OR SO HE'LL BE IN.  KEEP ASKIN I DON'T MIND
> *


Triple to the nose! I thought you could only go single or double?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Big E._@Dec 30 2005, 01:08 AM~4513181
> *Triple to the nose! I thought you could only go single or double?
> *


It was considered a radical.


----------



## E (Mar 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 30 2005, 02:15 AM~4513412
> *It was considered a radical.
> *


I thought the same went for radical as far as the pumps go.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 29 2005, 09:44 PM~4511493
> *I was gonna do double Piston Pumps to the front of my Big Bodi. Now, I'm just not hearing many people talk about them. On the videos like Truucha, etc... when they show someones trunk, I'm not seeing many, if any, Piston Pumps. Whats the deal?
> Are they hyped up to be more than they really are? Is it b/c their still kinda pricey? Are they that much better than the regular top of the line pumps, like FatMax, LA Series, etc...?  :dunno:
> *


I KNOW SOME HOPPERS THAT DONT HAVE THEM AND HIT HIGHER NUMBER THEN THE ONES THAT DO LIKE DAVE MARKEZ HOPPER CUTTY FROM HI/LOW


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

dave marquez does put it down. alot of the hi-low crew are just using the ELITE 2K PUMPS. i am. i have used a couple of piston pumps, but not enough to compare the two.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

i guess it all depends on how they are configured. like i said, i had 4 feet from the pump to the cylinder. 509rider has the same setup but single pump in his big body. the triple to the nose was just to exhibition hop. then i got the fever. then, i killed the g bodies. lol


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

So, does anyone have any knowledge of the difference in the two, performance wise?


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 30 2005, 02:20 PM~4515843
> *So, does anyone have any knowledge of the difference in the two, performance wise?
> *




hit up *hydros* on here... he's running a piston pump on a regal....


from what I understand it takes less licks at the switch to get the car up


----------



## WANNADANCE (Nov 28, 2003)

2 THINGS I HAVE INCOUNTERED WITH 2 PUMPS REGULAR. ITS HARD ENOUGH TO MAINTAIN IT TO KEEP THE SAME PRESSURE. AND YES IF YOU PUT AN X-BLOCK SUPPOSELY IT HELPS BUT IT REALLY DOESN'T. ONE PUMP WILL START FIGHTING WITH THE OTHER SO YOU WILL CREATE A RESTRICTION THEIR. I'M PUTTING A SINGLE PISTON AND HOPE TO SEE RESULTS. I THINK 2 PISTON PUMPS WILL BE TOO MUCH.


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WANNADANCE_@Dec 30 2005, 03:03 PM~4516735
> *2 THINGS I HAVE INCOUNTERED WITH 2 PUMPS REGULAR.  ITS HARD ENOUGH TO MAINTAIN IT TO KEEP THE SAME PRESSURE.  AND YES IF YOU PUT AN X-BLOCK SUPPOSELY IT HELPS BUT IT REALLY DOESN'T.  ONE PUMP WILL START FIGHTING WITH THE OTHER SO YOU WILL CREATE A RESTRICTION THEIR.  I'M PUTTING A SINGLE PISTON AND HOPE TO SEE RESULTS.  I THINK 2 PISTON PUMPS WILL BE TOO MUCH.
> *


DO YOU HAVE THE PRESSURE EQUALIZER UP FRONT?(AKA Y- BLOCK) IF YOU DONT PUT IT UP FRONT ALSO ON THEY Y- BLOCK YOU GOT A 3/8'' TOP PORT, RUN A RETURN LINE FROM THERE ALL THE WAY TO THE TRUNK AN THEN SLOWDOWN,DUMP, AND BLOCK. PUT 2 1/2'' CHECKS AT YOUR Y-BLOCK RIGHT AFTER THE HOSES, YOU SHOULD NOT NEED ANYTHING ELSE.


----------



## princemartinez (Jun 7, 2003)

Maguel from Tru Riders Hydraulics installed my homies ride. He says hands down, it makes a difference once it's calibrated for your car. I don't know the details entirely but know that he's mentioned the engine is extremely heavy and plans to swap it out. His name is "LacRida" on LIL. He can break it down for you also.

As far as Grumpy's big body, it was unreal how fast it got up. It was all pump power. You could see the difference once the pump reached the pressure it needed. Those pumps straight flunge that heavy ass car in the air. If you go to the Lowcos Car Club forum, I've placed pictures of it on there. It broke before it could reach it's max, but when you're flinging that much weight in the air, things are bound to break. --Holla.


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

It's not a big enough difference to make me use one. I hit all day on off the shelf pumps.


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

if use was beating everybody with ur big body wat happen at the yakima hop off against the the green impala from the 503


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by princemartinez_@Dec 30 2005, 04:32 PM~4516922
> *As far as Grumpy's big body, it was unreal how fast it got up. It was all pump power.*


Yeah, thats cool and thats how I want mine to perform but he had 3pumps going to the front which wasn't exactly what I had in mind....

So far, looks kinda 50/50... A couple say yes, theres a difference.. another couple say, not enough difference to run one...

I need more info..... :ugh:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Dec 30 2005, 10:45 PM~4518959
> *if use was beating everybody with ur big body wat happen at the yakima hop off against the the green impala from the 503
> *


He was talkin about beating all the luxury class.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 30 2005, 09:02 PM~4519080
> *Yeah, thats cool and thats how I want mine to perform but he had 3pumps going to the front which wasn't exactly what I had in mind....
> 
> So far, looks kinda 50/50... A couple say yes, theres a difference.. another couple say, not enough difference to run one...
> ...


No he had 3 stock pro hopper pumps then bumped down to 2 pro hopper pumps to compete in double pump class then switch to double piston pumps(when they became legal at shows) and still competed in double pump class


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

:uh: Oh, ok. I didn't know exactly the deal...

I know someone has some legitimate insight on this...........


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

From what Black Magic, Pro Hopper, Reds, CCE and SHow Time told me, is that you're gonna get the same results.
Piston Pump>>> back bumper on 3 hits
Reg Pump>>>> 5 to 7,8 hits

ANd that if you don't know what you're doing Piston pumps can be dangerous


----------



## I Drag A55 (Dec 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Dec 31 2005, 12:06 PM~4520630
> *From what Black Magic, Pro Hopper, Reds, CCE and SHow Time told me, is that you're gonna get the same results.
> Piston Pump>>> back bumper on 3 hits
> Reg Pump>>>> 5 to 7,8 hits
> ...


That equals less damage to your motors and soleniods which is gooood at high voltage.

Rob


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 29 2005, 11:56 PM~4512129
> *THIS IS GRUMPY FROM LOWCOS C.C.
> GET A HOLD OF STREETSTARS THE MOVIE VOL. 1 AND 2
> I HAVETHE HIGHEST HOPPING FLEETWOOD EVER.  I ACTUALLY SOLD
> ...


that would be me. heres a pic from our show. it deffinetly gets up and it would never do that if it didnt have the piston pumps. granted it does break stuff but when your pushing that much wieght and that psi somethings gotta give. but if you want the videos of it deffinatley give ian a call and hell set you up.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Dec 31 2005, 04:56 PM~4523039
> *that would be me. heres a pic from our show. it deffinetly gets up and it would never do that if it didnt have the piston pumps. granted it does break stuff but when your pushing that much wieght and that psi somethings gotta give. but if you want the videos of it deffinatley give ian a call and hell set you up.
> *


dose your club got a web site


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

yeah but its not up yet.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

thats cool .what video is tha lac on


----------



## Crunchy Killa (Oct 6, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

tt


----------



## princemartinez (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LA FAMILIA C.C._@Dec 31 2005, 09:06 AM~4520630
> *From what Black Magic, Pro Hopper, Reds, CCE and SHow Time told me, is that you're gonna get the same results.
> Piston Pump>>> back bumper on 3 hits
> Reg Pump>>>> 5 to 7,8 hits
> ...


I agree. And it's also the way you build the car. You can get great results with mut pumps if you do the engineering correct. Most installers will say that you can build 2 identical hoppers and still get different results. Its luck of the draw. Taylor your ride to meet your needs.


----------



## flaco78 (Feb 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by flaco78_@Dec 31 2005, 05:23 PM~4523211
> *thats cool .what video is tha lac on
> *


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Dec 31 2005, 04:56 PM~4523039
> *granted it does break stuff
> *


What kinda stuff we talkin about?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 31 2005, 06:13 PM~4523969
> *What kinda stuff we talkin about?
> *


upper and lower a arms, unbreakable ball joints, axles. 50,000 dollars later.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

:uh: So, by running a Piston Pump, I can count on breaking upper & lower arms (frt.), unbreakables, axles, etc...?


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 31 2005, 06:45 PM~4524157
> *:uh: So, by running a Piston Pump, I can count on breaking upper & lower arms (frt.), unbreakables, axles, etc...?
> *



You got to pay to play  Otherwise build a lighter car...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Dec 31 2005, 06:50 PM~4524185
> *You got to pay to play    Otherwise build a lighter car...
> *


its not from the pistons. its from the air you get because of the pistons. you need the pistons. i have nothing to gain by telling you to buy them. they just work from my experience.


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 31 2005, 08:45 PM~4524157
> *:uh: So, by running a Piston Pump, I can count on breaking upper & lower arms (frt.), unbreakables, axles, etc...?
> *


it all depends on the car if its a big body then yes you will break stuff. when cadillac built the fleetwood they didnt intend it to do 60"S.


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

Hey assholes go drink some beer its about that time.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Dec 31 2005, 07:50 PM~4524185
> *You got to pay to play    Otherwise build a lighter car...
> *


Paying isn't what I was worried about. That ain't but a thang. I just don't make the connection between piston pumps & my car falling apart as opposed to doing the same w/ regular pumps & my car not falling apart.. :dunno:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Dec 31 2005, 08:05 PM~4524277
> *it all depends on the car if its a big body then yes you will break stuff. when cadillac built the fleetwood they didnt intend it to do 60"S.
> *


Isn't that why we reinforce???


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 31 2005, 07:12 PM~4524320
> *Paying isn't what I was worried about. That ain't but a thang. I just don't make the connection between piston pumps & my car falling apart as opposed to doing the same w/ regular pumps & my car not falling apart.. :dunno:
> *


You do those inches with that car and you WILL break stuff


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Dec 31 2005, 08:23 PM~4524374
> *You do those inches with that car and you WILL break stuff
> *


 :ugh: :scrutinize:


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 31 2005, 07:28 PM~4524403
> *:ugh:  :scrutinize:
> *


Do it and prove me wrong... Air, regular pump, piston pump, aircraft pump, bulldozer pump, they're ALL going to break shit on a vehicle that size :uh:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

:uh: I'm not doubting you or saying you're wrong. I just haven't heard people complain that, "Cadillacs break when hitting high inches.".
Ball joints I understand, no biggie. Upper arms, control arms, axles, etc.. is a new one on me. :dunno:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 31 2005, 07:47 PM~4524546
> *:uh: I'm not doubting you or saying you're wrong. I just haven't heard people complain that, "Cadillacs break when hitting high inches.".
> Ball joints I understand, no biggie. Upper arms, control arms, axles, etc.. is a new one on me. :dunno:
> *


you havent heard that because they don't do what this cadillac does. we reinforced this car to stop a tank. a big body weighs double what a g body weighs. the piston has nothig to do with it besides getting the inches.


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 31 2005, 07:10 PM~4524311
> *Hey assholes go drink some beer its about that time.
> *


i am not drinking any assholes. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

Piston pumps create more pressure than reg pump more pressure = more breaking parts no matter if it s a big body or not shit fails after time


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 1 2006, 02:13 AM~4526324
> *Piston pumps create more pressure than reg pump more pressure = more breaking parts no matter if it s a big body or not shit fails after time
> *


Now, thats all understandable. The thought of my car being blown to pieces b/c I'm running a piston pump just didn't fly w/ me. But I know shit breaks over time, thats just gonna happen...


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

anyone have experiences with a piston pump on a g body cuz I'm trying to bumper my regal i jus need sum input...


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 1 2006, 02:13 AM~4526324
> *Piston pumps create more pressure than reg pump more pressure = more breaking parts no matter if it s a big body or not shit fails after time
> *



the piston pump takin after the ww2 landing gear design..does not increase pressure...it forces the fluid in the gear at a small pressure....it will only reduce stress on your gear and motor which well allow them to last longer in theory..but the piston is only an advantage for durability of your pump it will not and does not create any more pressure...most cars will break at 69 if not proper;y reienforced in the most stressful points and im not talkin about the frame...


----------



## Bumper Chippin 88 (Aug 12, 2004)

Piston Pump... :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 1 2006, 01:20 PM~4527450
> *the piston pump takin after the ww2 landing gear design..does not increase pressure...it forces the fluid in the gear at a small pressure....it will only reduce stress on your gear and motor which well allow them to last longer in theory..but the piston is only an advantage for durability of your pump it will not and does not create any more pressure...most cars will break at 69 if not proper;y reienforced in the most stressful points and im not talkin about the frame...
> *


If this is true,(not saying it isn't), why the claims of better or easier #'s by the use of a piston pump? :scrutinize:


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

THERE IS A DEFINITE QUICKER RESPONSE. ALL I CAN TELL YOU IS LOOK AT WHAT MY CAR DID. ASK BIG TONE AND 509 THAT CAR DIDN'T WORK EVEN CLOSE TO THAT WITHOUT THE PISTON


----------



## Chris (Oct 25, 2001)

now by running the pumps under the hood isn't there a voltage loss or anything because the power supply to the pumps is so long?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

NO, THE SOLENOIDS HAVE TO BE UNDER THE HOOD BUT AS LONG AS YOU HAVE A THICK CABLE AND ITS INSTALLED RIGHT, ITS A DEFINITE ADVANTAGE


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chris_@Jan 1 2006, 02:41 PM~4527749
> *now by running the pumps under the hood isn't there a voltage loss or anything because the power supply to the pumps is so long?
> *


Thats what I was thinking too.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jan 1 2006, 02:05 PM~4527636
> *If this is true,(not saying it isn't), why the claims of better or easier #'s by the use of a piston pump? :scrutinize:
> *



this is the truth i could find all kinds of pics and cars with regular pumps doin the same...but this is the truth i aint bullshittin it doesnt matter to me either way...


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 1 2006, 04:07 PM~4528110
> *i could find all kinds of pics and cars with regular pumps doin the same...*


Thats why I asked the question, "Is it really worth it?"... when I can get the same results from the top pumps that are out already...


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ROCKSOLID84_@Jan 1 2006, 11:20 AM~4527450
> *the piston pump takin after the ww2 landing gear design..does not increase pressure...it forces the fluid in the gear at a small pressure....it will only reduce stress on your gear and motor which well allow them to last longer in theory..but the piston is only an advantage for durability of your pump it will not and does not create any more pressure...most cars will break at 69 if not proper;y reienforced in the most stressful points and im not talkin about the frame...
> *


Well like Grumpy said his car was not doing any where near 54" with out the piston pumps nore did it get up as quick and yes piston make less wear on you gears and more because you PRESSERIZE THE TANK WITH NITROGEN so there fore its obviously make more PRESSURE


----------



## beaver2low (Jan 23, 2005)

they get upand goin pretty good as far as i can see


----------



## fukpatburke (Oct 27, 2005)

> *Well like Grumpy said his car was not doing any where near 54" with out the piston pumps nore did it get up as quick and yes piston make less wear on you gears and more because you PRESSERIZE THE TANK WITH NITROGEN so there fore its obviously make more PRESSURE wink.gif*



my understanding is that a piston does two things , keeps the pumphead intake flooded with oil and keeps the oil from developing foam and bubbles due to turbulence 


a couple of hundred pounds of nitrogen will not make very much difference when you should be seeing @ 5-6k psi at the front 

simple force feeding oil to the gear [ which could be done with a spring as well ]
will make a huge difference in pumps , it saves the pump from having to suck in the oil
which can lead to cavitation and that is a real bad thing in any pump


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by fukpatburke_@Jan 1 2006, 04:18 PM~4528816
> *my understanding is that a piston does two things , keeps the pumphead intake flooded with oil and keeps the oil from developing foam and bubbles due to turbulence
> a couple of hundred pounds of nitrogen will not make very much difference when you should be seeing @ 5-6k psi at the front
> 
> ...


Yes reg pumps can create alot of pressure too you can also reduce cavitation by just changing the oil you use everyone is going to have there own opinion about the piston pumps but no matter what iuf you pressureize and tank it create more pressure for the car to work better y do you think people started using them in there cars and for years and years hiding the fact that they where i know it wasnt to save on gears or motors it was to get more inches beat the comp


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

:uh: Looks like alot of mixed opinions on the piston pumps. Looks like we need some actual specs., like psi. outputs or something...


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

EXACTLY. AND THE COUPLE HUNDRED POUNDS OF NITROGEN CREATES MORE PRESSURE ON WHAT ALREADY WAS 3-5K IN PSI. BY PUSHING OR COMPRESSING IF YOU WILL, THE FLUID ALREADY IN THERE, YOU ARE FORCING THAT 3-5K OUT WITH MORE PSI. DIG?


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

EXACTLY. AND THE COUPLE HUNDRED POUNDS OF NITROGEN CREATES MORE PRESSURE ON WHAT ALREADY WAS 3-5K IN PSI. BY PUSHING OR COMPRESSING IF YOU WILL, THE FLUID ALREADY IN THERE, YOU ARE FORCING THAT 3-5K OUT WITH MORE PSI. DIG?


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 1 2006, 06:54 PM~4529075
> *EXACTLY.  AND THE COUPLE HUNDRED POUNDS OF NITROGEN CREATES MORE PRESSURE ON WHAT ALREADY WAS 3-5K IN PSI.  BY PUSHING OR COMPRESSING IF YOU WILL, THE FLUID ALREADY IN THERE, YOU ARE FORCING THAT 3-5K OUT WITH MORE PSI.  DIG?
> *



i think the issue and which seems to be the funny part about all this lowrider hydraulics ..is the gear...you have to realize the gear is set at the manufacturer it can only make the pressure it is allowed to do mechanically..you cant get any more out of a gear that has simple mechanical limits the piston isnt doin anything for pressure if it made a difference for you than fine but proper pivot and power weight ratio a piston is not need spend the money on a adex it makes much more difference by actullt introducing pressure control..i think this answers the question at hand...


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

Pressure it the tank does help but you don't need a piston to pressurize a tank. I'm sure you changed something besides the pumps to help that big body get up........ different gears, motors, or plumbing when you installed it. If you change more than one thing when you installed those piston pumps then you will never really know why it's hopping higher.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Jan 1 2006, 09:39 PM~4530761
> *Pressure it the tank does help but you don't need a piston to pressurize a tank. I'm sure you changed something besides the pumps to help that big body get up........ different gears, motors, or plumbing when you installed it. If you change more than one thing when you installed those piston pumps then you will never really know why it's hopping higher.
> *


Im not sure about his car but a car in my club all he did was add the piston pumps and it gained atleast 8 inches and started hitting the bumper whihc it wouldnt do before


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Sure hope it's not hype. I got 4 of them for my car


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Jan 1 2006, 10:36 PM~4531020
> *Sure hope it's not hype. I got 4 of them for my car
> *


4 what the hell for you dont need them for the ass what brand did you go with


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

For a dancer. All Prohopper. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Jan 1 2006, 10:39 PM~4531035
> *For a dancer. All Prohopper.  :biggrin:
> *


Oh ok i was gunna say thats some serious ASS HOPPING LOL


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

Yeah gotta have some power to hopp a bus


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

I FEEL LIKE IM BEATING A DEAD HORSE TONE


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 2 2006, 02:26 AM~4531832
> *I FEEL LIKE IM BEATING A DEAD HORSE TONE
> *


Me too


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

The highest hoppers have them...... Nene, Spike, Ron, and everyone else I forgot


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Jan 2 2006, 04:26 AM~4531832
> *I FEEL LIKE IM BEATING A DEAD HORSE TONE
> *


Not to me. I like hearing everyone's thoughts & experiences...


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Jan 1 2006, 11:39 PM~4530761
> *If you change more than one thing when you installed those piston pumps then you will never really know why it's hopping higher.
> *


Thats what I'm sayin. If anything besides the pumps were changed, that effects the whole system...
Thats what I was looking for... someone who, all they did was just change only the pumps and what their results were.


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

Yes the a piston pump does work. If I was starting from scratch I would run one. If you already have a pump with a backing plate and an air stem you can get the same effect by just putting air in the tank. What tank pressure does is help you pump build pressure faster.................. speed is power. The pressure force feeds the pump its food (oil). All the top guys use piston 'cause we get them for free................... why not its free. Then everyone else follows cause we have them. The part about a piston that I like the most is the oil seperation from the air. Altough you street guys who keep constant pressure will get blow by and have air in you system anyway. We pressurize our pumps moments before our round and discharge right after. It is to stop blow by and the things are so dangerous I like to keep them pressurized as little as possible.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

:uh: So you'd recommend them Pat? And what do you mean by "blow by"?


----------



## 82 REGAL (Sep 29, 2001)

Air getting past the piston and mixing with the oil.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 82 REGAL_@Jan 2 2006, 11:40 AM~4533308
> *Air getting past the piston and mixing with the oil.
> *


Is this common w/ a piston pump?


----------



## dubbrollin (Jan 6, 2004)

wont that only happen if the O ring goes out?????. also would it be bad to use the piston without the pressure???. i know ive hit mine with and without the pressuse and ive seen the diff in response time.


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jan 2 2006, 09:08 AM~4532864
> *:uh: So you'd recommend them Pat? And what do you mean by "blow by"?
> *


Yes and no. I would recommend because they do work, but I wouldn't because of the danger. These hydro companies need to start putting a retainer ring inside so if the tank does blow off the piston stays inside.......... it would be much safer.


----------



## cadillac on chrome (Feb 9, 2004)

grumpy u got a pm


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

The air/oil separation is the only reason I'm going to run piston pumps. I won't be using alot of pressure in mine. I was planning on using the L.A. series pumps to begin with. The introduction of the pistons to the market were just good timing for me cuz thats when I finally had the cash to buy my pumps. I was at ifrst planning on running a separate tank to feed the the four pumps and keep them full and free of air. The piston tanks are going to be alot less components and plumbing. This will help give each pump/cylinder/wheel in my settup the same amount of pressure or power. My original plan would have had problems with starvation during multiple moves. Plus the prohopper tanks look bad as hell.


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SERIOUSHYDROS_@Jan 2 2006, 07:23 PM~4536424
> *The air/oil separation is the only reason I'm going to run piston pumps. *


Mine too!
:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

i have one in my trunk..and it doesnt have any air in it ahahahahahaha...but it sure as hell shuts up shit talkers here


----------



## GRUMPY (Mar 11, 2003)

:0


> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Jan 2 2006, 09:46 PM~4537338
> *i have one in my trunk..and it doesnt have any air in it ahahahahahaha...but it sure as hell shuts up shit talkers here
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Jan 2 2006, 08:46 PM~4537338
> *i have one in my trunk..and it doesnt have any air in it ahahahahahaha...but it sure as hell shuts up shit talkers here
> *


I would hope your not using air in your piston pump


----------



## 86 Limited (May 7, 2002)

is there n e one using one with 96 volts? if so what kind of motor are you using to make it last?


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Dec 31 2005, 08:45 PM~4524157
> *:uh: So, by running a Piston Pump, I can count on breaking upper & lower arms (frt.), unbreakables, axles, etc...?
> *


Piston pumps won't brake your car, its just the higher you get up the more shit you'll brake regarles if your shit is built right, shit will brake.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by gangstaburban95_@Jan 3 2006, 07:04 AM~4538582
> *is there n e one using one with 96 volts? if so what kind of motor are you using to make it last?
> *


Is it not good to run the piston pumps at high voltage?


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 2low2rl_@Dec 31 2005, 03:56 PM~4523039
> *that would be me. heres a pic from our show. it deffinetly gets up and it would never do that if it didnt have the piston pumps. granted it does break stuff but when your pushing that much wieght and that psi somethings gotta give. but if you want the videos of it deffinatley give ian a call and hell set you up.
> *


no doubt the cadi does good i built a cadi in 2001 stock single pump no piston 14 batteries hittin 52 piston pumps do work but dont use one right offf the bat get the car doing good with a stock pump then if you need some extra the use the piston pumps also if you dont know how to use them they wont work 100%


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Jan 3 2006, 10:52 AM~4539801
> *no doubt the cadi does good i built a cadi in 2001 stock single pump no piston 14 batteries hittin 52 piston pumps do work but dont use one right offf the bat get the car doing good with a stock pump then if you need some extra the use the piston pumps also if you dont know how to use them they wont work 100%
> *


You got any pics i would sure like to see this????


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 3 2006, 08:27 PM~4543014
> *You got any pics i would sure like to see this????
> *


You and me both.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 3 2006, 07:27 PM~4543014
> *You got any pics i would sure like to see this????
> *


As would I... That's impressive #s for a single pump bigbody...


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

I WASN'T GOING TO ANSWER THIS TOPIC, BUT I NEED TO LET PEOPLE KNOW THAT THEIR IS A LOT OF IDIOTS OUT THERE........ :biggrin: 

FIRST OFF....AN ACCUMULATED TANK(PISTON) ,CAN MAKE MORE PRESSURE.!!!NOT MUCH ,BUT IT CAN..... AIR/GASES ARE COMPRESSABLE...AND IF YOU PUMP CAVITATES IT'S MAKING GASES.....WHICH IS INTERN MIXES WITH OIL....(LOSS OF PRESSURE)

SECOND... CAVITATION IS THE NUMBER ONE THING WE TRY TO AVOID...IT IS THE MOST HARMFUL THING TO A GEAR PUMP ,BECAUSE OF LACK OF LUBRICATION...MARZOCCHI'S ARE A PRESSURE COMPENSATED GEAR, WHICH MEANS THE MORE PRESSURE IT MAKES THE TIGHTER THE PRESSURE ON WEAR PLATES(DOG BONE LOOKING PIECES)TO THE SPINNING GEAR...GEAR PUMPS ARE METAL TO METAL CONTACT...UNDER EXTREME PRESSURE THE GEARS START TO HYDRAULIC....WHICH MEANS FLOAT.. METAL/OIL/METAL IF IT IS CAVITATING ALL THAT IS LOST !!!!

THRID...RESPONSE TIME....MORE VOLUME=GET THERE FASTER...LESS WORK FOR THE MOTOR,LESSER ROTATIONS OF THE GEAR/MEANING LESS HEAT/LESS WEAR....MAKING THE PUMP ITSELF 30% MORE EFFEICENT....

FOURTH...YES THEY ARE DANGEROUS, ANY THING UNDER PRESSURE IS....A TIRE IS.... FRONT HOSE...ECT....BUT , IF YOU UNDERSTAND AND LEARN A FEW THINGS ,IT IS THE BADDEST PUMP ON THE MARKET...SAFETY IS AN ISSUE AND PISTON PUMPS DON'T NEED HIGH PRESSURES. MOST OF THE MISTAKES ABOUT PISTON IS ,PEOPLE RUNNING TO MUCH PRESSURE....THE PRESSURES SET IN THE TANK ARE FORMUALTED OFF OF A FEW THINGS....SINGLE OR DOUBLE,MOTOR WEIGHT,DIAMETER OF FRONT CYLINDERS,ESTIMATED REAR WEIGHT

A RETAINER RING IS NOT SAFE EITHER......15 PSI ON A 5.500 DIAMETER PISTON COULD KNOCK YOUR ASS SILLY....IF THE TANK BLOWS OFF ,IT IS SAFER WITH OUT A RETAINER....THE PISTON WILL RUN TO THE PUMP HEAD AND THEN CHANGE IT'S ENERGY TO MOVE THE TANK....AT THIS POINT THE PISTON WOULD HAVE ALREADY TRAVLED SEVERAL INCHES ,LOSING MOST OF IT'S PRESSURE.....

BLEED BY WOULD ONLY HAPPEN IF SEALS WHERE DEFECTIVE...I LEAVE PRESSURE IN ALL OUR HOPPERS ....UNTIL IT'S TIME TO WORK ON THEM....THE ONLY REASON I TELL PEOPLE TO REMOVE THE COMPRESSED GAS IS FOR CYLINDER SEALS.....MOST CYLINDER SEALS ARE WORN AND THE PISTONS FORCE WOULD MAKE THAT A MESS....
SINCE THE PUMP IS MORE EFFEICENT THIS MEANS YOU CAN ALSO RUN HIGHER VOLTAGES WITH LESS PROBLEMS
BRAKING YOUR CAR????I GUESS, BUT IF YOUR GOING TO HOP.....YOU'LL NEED A STRONG BACK BONE(FRAME).....SINCE YOU'LL HAVE A GOOD HEART(PISTON PUMP)

SORRY IT WAS SOO LONG BUT THIS IS THE INFO YOU WANTED....


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 4 2006, 12:07 AM~4544920
> *I WASN'T GOING TO ANSWER THIS TOPIC, BUT I NEED TO LET PEOPLE KNOW THAT THEIR IS A LOT OF IDIOTS OUT THERE........ :biggrin:
> 
> FIRST OFF....AN ACCUMULATED TANK(PISTON) ,CAN MAKE MORE PRESSURE.!!!NOT MUCH ,BUT IT CAN..... AIR/GASES ARE COMPRESSABLE...AND IF YOU PUMP CAVITATES IT'S MAKING GASES.....WHICH IS INTERN MIXES WITH OIL....(LOSS OF PRESSURE)
> ...


Wow thats alot of reading LOL  i say some one should remake the marz with the small bottom plate and better metal like the 98-00 gears and we would be alot better off too them gears where like the energizer bunny


----------



## SERIOUS (Jun 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 4 2006, 05:07 AM~4544920
> *I WASN'T GOING TO ANSWER THIS TOPIC, BUT I NEED TO LET PEOPLE KNOW THAT THEIR IS A LOT OF IDIOTS OUT THERE........ :biggrin:
> 
> FIRST OFF....AN ACCUMULATED TANK(PISTON) ,CAN MAKE MORE PRESSURE.!!!NOT MUCH ,BUT IT CAN..... AIR/GASES ARE COMPRESSABLE...AND IF YOU PUMP CAVITATES IT'S MAKING GASES.....WHICH IS INTERN MIXES WITH OIL....(LOSS OF PRESSURE)
> ...



Not to sound cocky or "know it all" .But for some of us this was common knowledge. I've been wanting a product like this to hit the market for some time now. The toro pump was a good try. But the piston design wont be out matched for a long time. It's just gonna take some folks a little longer to understand it is all.


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 4 2006, 02:07 AM~4544920
> *I WASN'T GOING TO ANSWER THIS TOPIC, BUT I NEED TO LET PEOPLE KNOW THAT THEIR IS A LOT OF IDIOTS OUT THERE........ :biggrin:
> 
> FIRST OFF....AN ACCUMULATED TANK(PISTON) ,CAN MAKE MORE PRESSURE.!!!NOT MUCH ,BUT IT CAN..... AIR/GASES ARE COMPRESSABLE...AND IF YOU PUMP CAVITATES IT'S MAKING GASES.....WHICH IS INTERN MIXES WITH OIL....(LOSS OF PRESSURE)
> ...








i almost lost faith in you ..im glad u finally explained it...


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 4 2006, 01:07 AM~4544920
> * A RETAINER RING IS NOT SAFE EITHER......15 PSI ON A 5.500 DIAMETER PISTON COULD KNOCK YOUR ASS SILLY....IF THE TANK BLOWS OFF ,IT IS SAFER WITH OUT A RETAINER....THE PISTON WILL RUN TO THE PUMP HEAD AND THEN CHANGE IT'S ENERGY TO MOVE THE TANK....AT THIS POINT THE PISTON WOULD HAVE ALREADY TRAVLED SEVERAL INCHES ,LOSING MOST OF IT'S PRESSURE.....
> 
> *


I don't agree!!!!.......... I think you opinion is biased because you make and sell piston pumps. Just because it would be a lot harder for you to built a piston tank with a retainer ring doesn't mean it's not safer.
Come on now Ron a 5.5 inch projectile is safe............... no it's not. And you reasoning is "there are some idiots out there". This doesn't say much for you business ethic. So let me get this straight if you an idiot then you deserve to get smacked in the skull with a piston............ that's wrong bro. But I do agree with the rest of it. So let's not argue the safety issue just so you can sell more pumps.


----------



## true rider (Oct 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 4 2006, 02:07 AM~4544920
> *I WASN'T GOING TO ANSWER THIS TOPIC, BUT I NEED TO LET PEOPLE KNOW THAT THEIR IS A LOT OF IDIOTS OUT THERE........ :biggrin:
> 
> FIRST OFF....AN ACCUMULATED TANK(PISTON) ,CAN MAKE MORE PRESSURE.!!!NOT MUCH ,BUT IT CAN..... AIR/GASES ARE COMPRESSABLE...AND IF YOU PUMP CAVITATES IT'S MAKING GASES.....WHICH IS INTERN MIXES WITH OIL....(LOSS OF PRESSURE)
> ...


We never had any probs with owers :biggrin: You sound like a rep blak magic :0 
Whens the next hop out there??


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 3 2006, 10:53 PM~4544345
> *As would I...  That's impressive #s for a single pump bigbody...
> *


I THINK I GOT SOME PICS AT THE SHOP ILL POST SOON


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Jan 4 2006, 06:22 AM~4545366
> *I don't agree!!!!.......... I think you opinion is biased because you make and sell piston pumps.  Just because it would be a lot harder for you to built a piston tank with a retainer ring doesn't mean it's not safer.
> Come on now Ron a 5.5 inch projectile is safe............... no it's not. And you reasoning is "there are some idiots out there". This doesn't say much for you business ethic. So let me get this straight if you an idiot then you deserve to get smacked in the skull with a piston............ that's wrong bro. But I do agree with the rest of it. So let's not argue the safety issue just so you can sell more pumps.
> *


WHAT I MEANT ON IDIOTS ,WAS SOME OF THE ANWSERS THAT WHERE POSTED......NOT ,MEANING USER ERROR.....PAT, THINK OF IT THIS WAY....SOME DUDE WORKING ON HIS PUMP,PULLS IT OUT THE CAR,THINKS HE'S RELEASED ALL PRESSURE FROM THE TANK, REMOVES THE TANK....THE C-CLIP RETAINER HOLDING THE PISTON IN WITH PRESSURE STILL BEHIND IT....FLIPS THE TANK UP AND LOOKS IN THE TANK....HHHMMMM, HE THINKS NO PRESSURE AND THE CLIP LETS LOSE...PISTON TO THE DOME WITH NOTHING TO GET IN IT'S WAY......NO MATTER HOW YOU LOOK AT IT , THATS NOT GOING TO MAKE IT SAFE EITHER....WHAT MAKES IT SAFE IS UNDERSTANDING HOW THESE WORK AND NOT OVER PRESSURING THE TANK, ASWELL AS TO PULLING THE SCHRADER PROIR TO DOING ANY REMOVAL.....ON OUR PISTON TANKS,THEY REQUIRE LOWER PRESSURE THAN MOST BECAUSE OF THE SURFACE AREA OF THE PISTON.
I ALSO NEVER SAID A FLYING PISTON WASN'T SAFE, ALSO PUTTING NITROGEN INTO A REGULAR TANK WITH 1/4 RODS AINT SAFE ....WHICH YOU SAID YOU DO?????

AS FOR BUSINESS ETHICS, I THINK I'M ONE OF THE FIRST TO HELP OUT AND GIVE RESULTS. I NEVER SAID THEY COULDN'T BE DANGEROUS ,WE'VE DONE YEARS OF TESTING BEFORE WE EVEN WENT PUBLIC WITH THE PUMP.THEN IT BECAME A WHO DID IT FIRST AND OURS IS SAFER.....EVERYTHING IN OUR INDUSTRY IS A TICKING TIME BOMB....12 VOLT MOTORS AT 120 VOLTS, 3500 PSI HOSES SEEING 20,000 + PSI, 100 PSI IN A 13'' TIRE.....IF THIS IS WHAT IT TAKES TO DO THE MOST YOU WANT OUT OF YOUR CAR,THIS IS WHAT HAS TO BE DONE.....JUST GETTING PEOPLE TO UNDERSTAND IT ,IS THE HARD THING...IT CAN BE DANGEROUS!!!!!!
OUR TANK AT 200 PSI ARE SAFE....BUT I CAN,T STOP SOMEONE FROM ACCIDENTLY PUTTING 300 OR MORE IN IT.WHERE IT BECOMES A HAZARD....
I ALSO DON'T RECOMEND OVER 150.....MARCO FROM WORLD CLASS RUNS 300 AND I TOLD HIM HE'S CRAZY, THAT TANK CAN SEE A SPIKE PRESSURE OF OVER 650 PSI....AND HE HAS NEVER HAD A TANK BLOW OFF.....I HAD 1 ROD SNAP AND DIDN'T LOSE A TANK AT 150....IT 'S NOT A BLOWING OFF OF THE TANK THAT BECOMES AN ISSUE ,AS FOR NOT PROPERLY EMPTYING ALL COMPRESSED GASES BEFORE WORKING ON IT

ON BEING BIAS....THAT WOULD ONLY BE IF I DIDN'T USE THEM.....AND 90% OF ALL MY TOP CARS HAVE THEM, AND OTHER MAJOR COMPANIES.....I'M JUST REVEALING THE PRO'S AND CON'S 

MY 2 CENTS ,
RON.....


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Jan 2 2006, 09:00 AM~4532606
> *Yes the a piston pump does work. If I was starting from scratch I would run one. If you already have a pump with a backing plate and an air stem you can get the same effect by just putting air in the tank. What tank pressure does is help you pump build pressure faster.................. speed is power. The pressure force feeds the pump its food (oil). All the top guys use piston 'cause we get them for free................... why not its free. Then everyone else follows cause we have them. The part about a piston that I like the most is the oil separation from the air. Although you street guys who keep constant pressure will get blow by and have air in you system anyway. We pressurize our pumps moments before our round and discharge right after. It is to stop blow by and the things are so dangerous I like to keep them pressurized as little as possible.
> *


YOU ALSO CONTRADICTED YOURSELF......I THOUGHT YOU DON'T USE PISTONS......A REGULAR PUMP, WOULDN'T HAVE BLOW-BY :biggrin: 

JUST BUSTIN UR ASS PAT :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

can you run a piston pump w/ out air? if so would it be like a regular pump?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by robocon_@Jan 5 2006, 12:10 AM~4552013
> *can you run a piston pump w/ out air? if so would it be like a regular pump?
> *


Yes


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by robocon_@Jan 5 2006, 02:10 AM~4552013
> *can you run a piston pump w/ out air? if so would it be like a regular pump?
> *


BUT WHY.....AT LEAST RUN 10 OR 15 TO NOT CREATE A VACUUM


----------



## layzeeboi (Sep 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by robocon_@Jan 5 2006, 12:10 AM~4552013
> *can you run a piston pump w/ out air? if so would it be like a regular pump?
> *


yes but whats the point?


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 5 2006, 12:17 AM~4551702
> *YOU ALSO CONTRADICTED YOURSELF......I THOUGHT YOU DON'T USE PISTONS......A REGULAR PUMP, WOULDN'T HAVE BLOW-BY :biggrin:
> 
> JUST BUSTIN UR ASS PAT :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ron U know you my homie we go way back I was just bustin your balls and making you post a little. I have never used a piston except the truck hopper this year and that's because it already had one on it...................... do your damn thing bro! Just don't sell any of those things to your so called "idiots"............ j/k


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by layzeeboi_@Jan 5 2006, 02:21 AM~4552052
> *yes but whats the point?
> *


Maybe he just likes the supercool look of the prohopper spiecher pump! (piston pump)


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

so whats the best way to make absolutely sure that there is no gas (air) left in the tank? (so that you can work on it)


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 4 2006, 02:07 AM~4544920
> *.I LEAVE PRESSURE IN ALL OUR HOPPERS ....UNTIL IT'S TIME TO WORK ON THEM....THE ONLY REASON I TELL PEOPLE TO REMOVE THE COMPRESSED GAS IS FOR CYLINDER SEALS.....
> *


so it is possible to leave the gas in the pumps? how many hops you normally do before letting the car "settle down"? I thought that the pressure increased with each hit of the switch and that if you hit it too many times without releasing the pressure it would blow thru the seals and sh*@. Am I wrong? And whats the correct way to let ALL the gas out?


----------



## dubbrollin (Jan 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAGTOPROY_@Jan 5 2006, 07:34 AM~4552898
> *so whats the best way to make absolutely sure that there is no gas (air) left in the tank? (so that you can work on it)
> *


pull the relief valve a couple times. that pressure comes out very fast and check ya gauge


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dubbrollin_@Jan 5 2006, 08:06 AM~4553080
> *pull the relief valve a couple times. that pressure comes out very fast and check ya gauge
> *


Only pro hopper sells there pumps with the relief valve the rest of them pull the shrader valve out of the fill stem for the nitrogen as by just holding it in does not always release all the pressure you can get the tool you need at any auto parts store shit even walmart carrys the tool you need to pull the little valve out be safe guys these thing r no joke when they are pressurized


----------



## RAGTOPROY (Sep 4, 2004)

Cool cause i ordered the prohopper ones. (2 of em!) :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GRUMPY_@Dec 29 2005, 10:56 PM~4512129
> *THIS IS GRUMPY FROM LOWCOS C.C.
> GET A HOLD OF STREETSTARS THE MOVIE VOL. 1 AND 2
> I HAVETHE HIGHEST HOPPING FLEETWOOD EVER.  I ACTUALLY SOLD
> ...


we have a full size 2-door Caprice that hit 58-60" SINGLE pump the last time out without a piston pump, and the car wasnt hittin the back yet :biggrin: . that was 3 years ago too.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 5 2006, 12:03 AM~4551616
> *I ALSO DON'T RECOMEND OVER 150.....MARCO FROM WORLD CLASS RUNS 300 AND I TOLD HIM HE'S CRAZY, THAT TANK CAN SEE A SPIKE PRESSURE OF OVER 650 PSI....AND HE HAS NEVER HAD A TANK BLOW OFF.....
> 
> 
> *


Seems it could easily be made to hold a lot more. One way to find out. Hook another pump up to the air pressure side, close the trunk and get behind a wall or two. Have a video camera record the pressure spike, via an external pressure guage. And just for fun, have another camera in the trunk with the pump in case the tank does blow. 

It'd be nice to see where the weak points are and design a better product. BUT, I'm thinking, maybe there is no need for higher pressures? 


*Interesting reading, not really related original post:*
I wonder what would happen if I placed a spring in in the space where the air goes. Shot hydro fluid under pressure into the filler hole, via a shut off valve. Vaccuumed out the air to produce a low pressure area, (yes I said vaccuum, I use that at work to get air out of brake and steering systems) again with the use of a shut off. In case the pressure starts to lift the car, I'd use a higher crake pressure check valve. 

Then when it's all ready to hop, I'd lift the front and shoot as much nitro into the air chamber as possible and see what happens when it come time to hop.


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

> Seems it could easily be made to hold a lot more. One way to find out. Hook another pump up to the air pressure side, close the trunk and get behind a wall or two. Have a video camera record the pressure spike, via an external pressure guage. And just for fun, have another camera in the trunk with the pump in case the tank does blow.
> 
> 4th of july that would be a big BANG :biggrin: !!!!


----------



## 1987regal (Sep 21, 2005)

just back door a piston pump i did need to do some arms when i do all post results see if i did it right.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> > Seems it could easily be made to hold a lot more. One way to find out. Hook another pump up to the air pressure side, close the trunk and get behind a wall or two. Have a video camera record the pressure spike, via an external pressure guage. And just for fun, have another camera in the trunk with the pump in case the tank does blow.
> >
> > 4th of july that would be a big BANG :biggrin: !!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## BLVDCRUISER (Dec 27, 2002)

hey hydros..your from pontiac mi?...ill see you next summer at the woodward dream cruise


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

i feel bad for that camera man in the trunk.. i seen an ohio homie blow his piston tank off at carl casper last year, it was in his caddy.


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BLVDCRUISER_@Jan 5 2006, 08:43 PM~4557572
> *hey hydros..your from pontiac mi?...ill see you next summer at the woodward dream cruise
> *


Ahh, I only been back twice since '61. Should be having another death in the family and I'll see if I can make it.

Man I heard this joke years ago, about a tornado that hit Detroit and cause $2,000,000 in improvements. :biggrin:


----------



## Hydros (Apr 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jan 5 2006, 08:44 PM~4557587
> *i feel bad for that camera man in the trunk.. i seen an ohio homie blow his piston tank off at carl casper last year, it was  in his caddy.
> *


Any idea how much pressure was used in the tank? What kind of damage happened?


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jan 5 2006, 06:50 PM~4557167
> *we have a full size 2-door Caprice that hit 58-60" SINGLE pump the last time out with a piston pump, and the car wasnt hittin the back yet :biggrin: . that was 3 years ago too.
> *


To clear things up HE is refering to BIG BODY CADILLACS 1993-1996 FLEETWOOD BROUGHAMS and post pics i wanna see your single caprice doing 58-60


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 5 2006, 10:10 PM~4557785
> *To clear things up HE is refering to BIG BODY CADILLACS 1993-1996 FLEETWOOD BROUGHAMS  and post pics i wanna see your single caprice doing 58-60
> *




there ia brown single on truucha 21 thats is single no piston...


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 5 2006, 10:10 PM~4557785
> *To clear things up HE is refering to BIG BODY CADILLACS 1993-1996 FLEETWOOD BROUGHAMS  and post pics i wanna see your single caprice doing 58-60
> *


my bad i meant WITHOUT a piston pump i fixed my previous post and ive also said 'without' before incase you were wondering, and im not dogging that BIG BODY, im stating that we had a FULL SIZE car doin those inches without a piston,12 batts. they're roughly the same wieght 4500-5000 lbs. i dont got any pics of it, but you can check it out on CaliSwagin Vol. 30 at the Chicago Lowrider council picnic, broke off singles and doubles that day. :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jan 5 2006, 09:12 PM~4558104
> *my bad i meant WITHOUT a piston pump i fixed my previous post and ive also said 'without' before incase you were wondering, and im not dogging that BIG BODY, im stating that we had a FULL SIZE car doin those inches without a piston,12 batts. they're roughly the same wieght 4500-5000 lbs. i dont got any pics of it, but you can check it out on CaliSwagin Vol. 30 at the Chicago Lowrider council picnic, broke off singles and doubles that day. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Cool Cool i know how hard it is to get big cars up there


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jan 5 2006, 11:12 PM~4558104
> *my bad i meant WITHOUT a piston pump i fixed my previous post and ive also said 'without' before incase you were wondering, and im not dogging that BIG BODY, im stating that we had a FULL SIZE car doin those inches without a piston,12 batts. they're roughly the same wieght 4500-5000 lbs. i dont got any pics of it, but you can check it out on CaliSwagin Vol. 30 at the Chicago Lowrider council picnic, broke off singles and doubles that day. :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Ever weighed a bigbody with a full frame wrap 14 batts and 4 pumps, its a lot more then 5,000 pounds.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jan 5 2006, 10:12 PM~4558104
> *they're roughly the same wieght 4500-5000 lbs.
> *



I think that bigbody is a LITTLE heavier than that


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 5 2006, 11:24 PM~4558209
> *I think that bigbody is a LITTLE heavier than that
> *



no shit, im talking STOCK, next TIME ill refer to the word STOCK i would've figure you guys can figure that out unless you think a caprice with a strapped frame 12 batteries wieghs just 4500lbs
none the less we did it 3 years ago , i just posted to say you dont always need a piston pump not to hate on that big body :uh: :uh:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 5 2006, 11:20 PM~4558179
> *Cool Cool i know how hard it is to get big cars up there
> *



im with you on that one big boy :thumbsup: 

be on the lookout for a lil' somthin' somthin' thats NOT a g-body....





HOW YA LIKE THAT WASHINGTON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jan 5 2006, 11:32 PM~4558258
> *no shit, im talking STOCK, next ill refer to the word STOCK  i would've figure you guys can figure that out unless you think a caprice with a strapped frame 12 batteries wieghs just 4500lbs
> none the less we did it 3 years ago , i just posted to say you dont always need a piston pump not to hate on that big body  :uh:  :uh:
> *


Calm down bro.


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jan 5 2006, 10:32 PM~4558258
> *no shit, im talking STOCK, next ill refer to the word STOCK  i would've figure you guys can figure that out unless you think a caprice with a strapped frame 12 batteries wieghs just 4500lbs
> none the less we did it 3 years ago , i just posted to say you dont always need a piston pump not to hate on that big body  :uh:  :uh:
> *



I've seen some wierd things done with cars, so there was the possibility of a gutted ride with wrapped frame :biggrin: (not that I'd think your club would do that...)


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 5 2006, 11:34 PM~4558280
> *Calm down bro.
> *



just fuckin with ya homie,,haha :cheesy:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by undr8ed_@Jan 5 2006, 11:35 PM~4558287
> *I've seen some wierd things done with cars, so there was the possibility of a gutted ride with wrapped frame  :biggrin:  (not that I'd think your club would do that...)
> *



:cheesy: :cheesy: that sounds more like a dancer to me... :0 :0 :0


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jan 5 2006, 09:34 PM~4558272
> *im with you on that one big boy  :thumbsup:
> 
> be on the lookout for a lil' somthin' somthin' thats NOT a g-body....
> ...


Here we go again its SPOKANE :0 :biggrin: and heres some info for you all 
1996 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM 


Base Price $ 36,995
Price As Tested $ 40,512 
Engine Type V-8, ohv, pushrod, 16 valve, spfi
Engine Size 5.7 liter/350 cid 
Horsepower 260 @ 5000
Torque (lb/ft) 330 @ 3200
Wheelbase/Length 122"/225"
Transmission four-speed electronic automatic w/od
Curb Weight 4470 lbs. 
Pounds per Horsepower 17.2
Fuel Capacity 23.0 gal. 
Fuel Requirement Unleaded regular (87 oct)
Tires Goodyear Eagle GA all-season
P235/70R 15
Brakes disc/disc - ABS standard
Drive Train front engine/rear drive


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 5 2006, 11:37 PM~4558307
> *Here we go again is SPOKANE :0  :biggrin:  and heres some info for you all
> 1996 CADILLAC FLEETWOOD BROUGHAM
> Base Price            $ 36,995
> ...


I heard BigTony is gonna build a bigbody to serve KC.
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: How you like that. :biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

And this is the info for a 1986 caprice 2dr its roughly 1000 lbs less :0 than a big body
CAPRICE CLASSIC (V-6/V-8)

Series Model - 1B 
Body Style - N47 
Body Type & Seating - 2 Door Sports Coupe, 6 Pass. 
Factory Price - $10,635 - $11,025 
Shipping Weight - 3411 - 3511 
Product Total - 9,869 

per this web site http://www.geocities.com/onamarie.geo/chevy1986.html?20065


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 5 2006, 11:43 PM~4558342
> *And this is the info for a 1986 caprice 2dr its roughly 1000 lbs less  :0 than a big body
> CAPRICE CLASSIC (V-6/V-8)
> 
> ...



thats the wieght of a chevy monte carlo 1985 stock.. a stock chevy caprice coupe wieghs 45++ lbs. :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Jan 5 2006, 11:39 PM~4558321
> *I heard BigTony is gonna build a bigbody to serve KC.
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao: How you like that. :biggrin:
> *


i say tell Big Tony to skip KC and bring it straight to CHICAGO to GET served :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jan 5 2006, 09:47 PM~4558367
> *i say tell Big Tony to skip KC and bring it straight to CHICAGO  to GET served  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :cheesy: :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


By who ???? :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 5 2006, 11:49 PM~4558382
> *By who ????  :0  :biggrin:
> *


we'll let you pick :0 :0 :0 :0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :biggrin: 


:biggrin:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jan 5 2006, 09:45 PM~4558354
> *thats the wieght of a chevy monte carlo 1985 stock.. a stock chevy caprice coupe wieghs 45++ lbs.  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Ya right that info is for the 1986 caprice 2dr :angry: LOL


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 5 2006, 11:50 PM~4558386
> *Ya right that info is for the 1986 caprice 2dr :angry: LOL
> *


with an inline 6.. we dont roll nothin shy of v8 :biggrin: :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jan 5 2006, 09:52 PM~4558394
> *with an inline 6.. we dont roll nothin shy of  v8  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


I think you need glasses read it again 
CAPRICE CLASSIC >>>>>>(V-6/V-8)<<<<<

Series Model - 1B 
Body Style - N47 
Body Type & Seating - 2 Door Sports Coupe, 6 Pass. 
Factory Price - $10,635 - $11,025 
Shipping Weight - 3411 - 3511 
Product Total - 9,869 
Them are factory specs they didnt have inline 6's in 86 atleast not in the caprices


----------



## undr8ed (May 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Silver_@Jan 5 2006, 10:52 PM~4558394
> *with an inline 6.. we dont roll nothin shy of  v8  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


An inline 6 weighs more than a 350


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

Ok. Spoke w/ the owner of a leading manufacturer of hydraulics..............

His words were;
"The Piston Pumps aren't worth the headache...having to release the pressure, having to run a seperate tank, the dangerness, high maintainance, etc... We don't run them in our hoppers or dancers. We only sell them b/c people kept requesting them. What really matters is how the system is set up, i.e.. # of batts., pumpheads, double/single, coils, etc... The Piston Pump serves the same purpose & gives the same results as the top pumps already out. It just takes less licks to do it. Maybe 3 licks as opposed to 5-6 licks. All of which saves work on motors & pumpheads"

I'm really temped to try the Piston Pumps but I don't wanna work on my shit more than I play w/ it... :dunno:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jan 7 2006, 05:33 PM~4568970
> *Ok. Spoke w/ the owner of a leading manufacturer of hydraulics..............
> 
> His words were;
> ...


 NOT TO TALK SMACK,BUT THATS FUNNY (WHAT THEY TOLD YOU)....IF IT WERE SUCH A HEADACHE AND THE COMPANY DIDN'T BELIEVE IN IT....AND THAT THE WERE A WASTE OF MONEY !!! WHY WOULD THEY PUSH THEM....I PERSONALLY AS A''LEADING MANUFACTOR'', WOULD NOT SELL WHAT ''I'' DON'T BELEIVE IN ....I GUESS THATS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN COMPANIES, I'VE USED EVERY PART WE SELL (I.E TESTED) ON MY CARS OR CLOSE FREINDS CARS FIRST....TO MAKE SURE IT MEET OUR EXPECTATIONS.....MOST BE A PROFIT ONLY DEAL :uh:


----------



## princemartinez (Jun 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 8 2006, 07:25 PM~4575415
> *NOT TO TALK SMACK,BUT THATS FUNNY (WHAT THEY TOLD YOU)....IF IT WERE SUCH A HEADACHE AND THE COMPANY DIDN'T BELIEVE IN IT....AND THAT THE WERE A WASTE OF MONEY !!! WHY WOULD THEY PUSH THEM....I PERSONALLY AS A''LEADING MANUFACTOR'', WOULD NOT SELL WHAT ''I'' DON'T BELEIVE IN ....I GUESS THATS THE DIFFERENCE BETWEEN COMPANIES, I'VE USED EVERY PART WE SELL (I.E TESTED) ON MY CARS OR CLOSE FREINDS CARS FIRST....TO MAKE SURE IT MEET OUR EXPECTATIONS.....MOST BE A PROFIT ONLY DEAL :uh:
> *


Simply genious.


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 8 2006, 08:25 PM~4575415
> *WHY WOULD THEY PUSH THEM
> *


Actually they don't, Ron. Its no where on their web-site nor do they advertise it.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2002)

we have cars with them and without them, so its up to the person themselves if they want to invest in one or not.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jan 8 2006, 07:32 PM~4575838
> *Actually they don't, Ron. Its no where on their web-site nor do they advertise it.
> *


Who is the company that sellss them but not lists them ??? pitbull cce reds xtreme etc???


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 8 2006, 10:23 PM~4576122
> *Who is the company that sellss them but not lists them ??? pitbull cce reds xtreme etc???
> *


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jan 9 2006, 08:08 AM~4578170
> *
> *


Pm me then  :biggrin:


----------



## BlackMagicHydraulics (Sep 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Jan 9 2006, 10:08 AM~4578170
> *
> *


must be cce......but then again i know where they come from :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

we dont push them because they are dangerous for a beginner , just ask the guy in virgina that got his head split ..... they are nice to have , but you dont have to have them to put a car on its bumper thats for sure ....


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 9 2006, 07:11 PM~4581741
> *we dont push them because they are dangerous for a beginner , just ask the guy in virgina that got his head split ..... they are nice to have , but you dont have to have them to put a car on its bumper thats for sure ....
> *


Thats a simple, helpful answer..........


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BlackMagicHydraulics_@Jan 9 2006, 06:36 PM~4581558
> *must be cce.....
> *


 :nono:


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 9 2006, 05:11 PM~4581741
> *we dont push them because they are dangerous for a beginner , just ask the guy in virgina that got his head split ..... they are nice to have , but you dont have to have them to put a car on its bumper thats for sure ....
> *


I hear ya so can we finally see pics of yours :biggrin:


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BIGTONY_@Jan 10 2006, 05:07 AM~4582362
> *I hear ya so can we finally see pics of yours  :biggrin:
> *


i see your dealing with bm , im sure ron can sell you one .. why you so interested in mine ?  :biggrin: hehehehee


----------



## Rob @ RNL (Dec 7, 2005)

HEY PITBULL HOW THICK OF STEEL DO YOU USE ON YOUR IMPALA ARMSS? JUST WONDERING.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by PITBULL_@Jan 10 2006, 05:32 AM~4584672
> *i see your dealing with bm , im sure ron can sell you one .. why you so interested in mine ?    :biggrin: hehehehee
> *


I like to see all products out there


----------



## PITBULL (Feb 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rob @ RNL_@Jan 10 2006, 05:57 PM~4585197
> *HEY PITBULL HOW THICK OF STEEL DO YOU USE ON YOUR IMPALA ARMSS? JUST WONDERING.
> *


3/16s usually .... :biggrin:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

can some one tell me the difference with a regular pump and a piston pump


----------



## LA FAMILIA C.C. (Jun 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jan 15 2006, 01:26 PM~4625338
> *can some one tell me the difference with a regular pump and a piston pump
> *


Read!


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

xtreme piston pump is the way to go!


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Por313Vida_@Jan 15 2006, 01:58 PM~4626323
> *xtreme piston pump is the way to go!
> *


Post the pics


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

ttt .......so are they worth it?.....


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

> _Originally posted by himbone_@Dec 29 2005, 10:39 PM~4512044
> *U MUST BE WATCHIN OLD TRUUCHA CAUSE ALMOST ALL THE PUMPS IVE SEEN ON TRUUCHA HAVE BEEN PISTON PIMPS
> *


ISNT THAT WHAT YOUR RUNNING HIMBONE? YOUR SHIT GETS UP PRETTY GOOD SEEN YOU A FEW TIMES


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

Reds super max :biggrin:


----------



## dreday (Sep 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by buggsyjackrabbit_@Feb 23 2007, 07:42 PM~7338711
> *Reds super max  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## KandyRegal (Aug 25, 2006)

THIS IS SINGLE PUMP NON PISTON 7 BATTS TO THE NOSE...MY FRIENDS CAR... IM GOIN TO GO SINGLE PISTON FROM DOUBLE REGULAR SEE WHAT HAPPENS ON MY REGAL... HOPE IT GOES WELL!!!


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by KandyRegal_@Apr 1 2007, 02:13 PM~7595634
> *THIS IS SINGLE PUMP NON PISTON 7 BATTS TO THE NOSE...MY FRIENDS CAR... IM GOIN TO GO SINGLE PISTON FROM DOUBLE REGULAR SEE WHAT HAPPENS ON MY REGAL... HOPE IT GOES WELL!!!
> 
> 
> ...


damn


----------



## ryderz (Apr 1, 2005)

ok check it out, 80% of the poeple on here dont know how to use a piston pump, the other 20% do but aint just gonna tell u how its dun ,its called trial and error, game is to be sold and not told!


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

AGREED BUT WHEN SOMONE ASKS A QUESTION AND NEEDS HELP , DONT HATE PARTICIPATE


----------



## buggsyjackrabbit (Apr 28, 2005)

HAVE A SUPER MAX MYSELF, SETTING IT UP, I HAD TO ASK A LIL BIT FOR PSI TO RUN FOR MY NEEDS

BUT GEAR SIZE AND COILS ARE NOT TO BE TOLD WHEN YOUR ASKED WHEN ITS DIALED IN :biggrin:


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

great topic alot of good info.


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ryderz_@Apr 1 2007, 06:55 PM~7597625
> *ok check it out, 80% of the poeple on here dont know how to use a piston pump, the other 20% do but aint just gonna tell u how its dun ,its called trial and error, game is to be sold and not told!
> *


 :thumbsup: 

I have an extreme piston pump, and im very happy with it. I did the whole trial and error thing because everyone has a different input on how to get it down. Now i pretty much got it down and i can tell the difference like night and day!!! XTREME HYDRAULics!


----------



## JustCruisin (Jan 19, 2004)

All this talking about pistons is making me want to keep mine, but my 2 Intimidator Piston pumps & ADEX are for sale, check the classifieds or my signature. 








I know they could be plumbed differently, but that's what I had available at the time.


----------



## ALEX39 (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dreday_@Feb 23 2007, 10:09 PM~7340069
> *
> *


REDS SUCK I JUST GOT A KIT FROM THEM THAY SENT ME ALL USED FITTIGS DENTED BLOCKS AND MOTOR .SCOTT IN CALI NOT TOLKING SHIT BUT I WORK HARD FOR MY MONEY :guns: ILL STAY CCE OR PRO HOPPERS


----------



## Por313Vida (Jun 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ALEX39_@Apr 5 2007, 10:28 PM~7628779
> *REDS SUCK I JUST GOT A KIT FROM THEM THAY SENT ME ALL USED FITTIGS DENTED BLOCKS AND MOTOR .SCOTT IN CALI NOT TOLKING SHIT BUT I WORK HARD FOR MY MONEY :guns:  ILL STAY CCE OR PRO HOPPERS
> *


wow that doesnt sound like REDS! I never had any problems. But who knows? :dunno:


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

Piston pumps huh yull have to run a check on da return and pressurize it when its locked up to about 55-65 psi open your slown\down all da way number 9 marz or super 80 8 batterys at least 3.5 - 4 tons = inches


----------



## 87cuttlashopper (Dec 11, 2002)

The pump will only do so much, its better with the piston but after having one along with a adex and coils, all brand new shit i have to say, its all in the way the car is built. Meaning engine size and counterwight, yes counterwieght and goemetry. Wrapped frames and v-6 is the easiest way to get up there.


----------



## TX REGULATER (Jan 28, 2007)

sorry i forgot to mention u better have a good dump i personaly use a adex but have a monster green for back up! Call black magic they have the best dumps at thebest prices


----------



## caddyman93 (Nov 15, 2002)

have a ?
any body heard of horns of death


----------



## 2low2rl (Jun 21, 2004)

this is what grumpys talking about. it runs 2 piston pumps 14 bateries in the pic and was hitting higher then when it had 3 pump 18 batteries.


----------



## NaughtyVato (Mar 15, 2007)

PISTON PUMPS ARE BETTER FOR HEAVIER CARS GETS EM UP


----------

